

Load Testing our Heroku app - swombat
http://flux88.com/blog/load-testing-our-heroku-app/

======
swatermasysk
It is a very basic set of tests, but it does give you a rough idea on what may
be possible to do with a dyno or two.

------
danielharan
Did something similar recently, and adding dynos didn't help. Then I realized
I was limited by my own bandwidth; both my co-founder and I could hammer
heroku from our homes and still see the same maximum throughput individually.

Our main take-away was that their caching layer was really effing fast.

------
davcro
Heroku's dynos scale just fine. As long as you got the money you can keep
adding dynos. However Heroku's database services do not scale as easily. I
recommend using Amazon's RDS instead. RDS is F'n amazing. You can scale the db
up or down and take snapshots without any downtime.

